# Review:Apple Ipod Touch 4G 8GB



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2011)

I am reviewing my Apple Ipod Touch 4G 8GB model:

*Model: Apple Ipod Touch 4G
Capacity: 8GB
*

*A.Boxing *
Neatly packaged Small Box 
*img638.imageshack.us/img638/9243/20042011043.jpg

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/8110/20042011044.jpg

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/8655/20042011046.jpg

*img829.imageshack.us/img829/1015/20042011045.jpg

*B.Unboxing*
OMG  so slim device inside the small box
*img21.imageshack.us/img21/6642/20042011048.jpg

*img541.imageshack.us/img541/674/20042011047.jpg

So,Whats in box I got
a)Apple Ipod b) USB cable cum charger c) Earphones d) Manual(just basic)
e)where to use the two apple logo stickers???any ideas

*img641.imageshack.us/img641/2571/20042011049.jpg

*img543.imageshack.us/img543/6006/20042011050.jpg

As u can see in the image below the ipod is sticked with a thin plastic & arrow instructing sticker is given to show how to open up....
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/6406/20042011051.jpg

Now lets remove the peel(I mean top surface sticker)
*img862.imageshack.us/img862/2663/20042011052.jpg

Oh...man Awesome looking
*img716.imageshack.us/img716/7886/20042011053.jpg

Holy crap look @ this its so slim PMP....from Apple
*img820.imageshack.us/img820/5185/20042011054.jpg

*The Boot Screen Logo*
*img685.imageshack.us/img685/4444/20042011055.jpg

For the first Time boot u need Apple iTunes to connect...just like u format a new USB storage device as shown in the display below
*img684.imageshack.us/img684/6529/20042011056.jpg

Looks downright Sexy Isn't it....
*img816.imageshack.us/img816/9829/20042011057.jpg

*The Menu Home Screen*
Crystal Clear & Crisp Display & icons thanx to Retina Display
Note: Only 1 push botton...Yeah TM of Apple Inc
*img710.imageshack.us/img710/7347/20042011058.jpg

*Music Library*
Hmm cool same as iTunes even N8 music library is inspired by this
*img600.imageshack.us/img600/6120/20042011059.jpg

*Video Playback*
Justin Bieber Baby 
Resolution: 750*504
smoooth
*img860.imageshack.us/img860/6961/20042011060n.jpg

PS: Guys please bear with images coz its clicked with Noka 5233 (so not so clear)

*Addtional Comments*
The Music Player has got loads of Equalizer settings 
The Bundled Earphone is good but cant use them for long listening so I used my philips SHH8008 in-ear earphones
Music Quality is damm sweet....& I cant listen beyonfd 80% coz its so loud after dat human ears cant bear dat dB

Video playback is also smooth bcoz of Apple A4 proccessor

While typing in querty keypad the Intellisense dictionary responds good giving smooth flow in typing.

Also the UI is so fluid it gives nice feeling while navigating  be it multiple homescreens or image library.
Believe me it zoomed my 1920*1080p wallpapers smoothly 

also the animations are superb when u delete or click images....

those who haven't handled or used ipod or iphone let me tell as u can see in homescreen the Calendar icon written "20" on it
its not a static icon it keep changes the number in icon according to date (nice piece of work apple)


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2011)

yes. pics not not of best quality. specially the low light clicks.

but good review & really fast. nicely done 

*PS*: i love that apple wallpaper with the water droplets.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome job Zangetsu bhai.
As said by Sam , pics can improve.


Overall, a beautifull and great job


----------



## desiibond (Apr 22, 2011)

nice review. how is the battery life?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 22, 2011)

Straightforward and helpful review


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanx to all
Happy to be a part of Apple family....if not iphone then ipod what say>>> 



Sam said:


> yes. pics not not of best quality. specially the low light clicks.
> 
> but good review & really fast. nicely done
> 
> *PS*: i love that apple wallpaper with the water droplets.



Ya...pics wud have been different if N82 was there....as u all know Nokia 5233
& I dnt have a DigiCam..but will soon buy 1 (Nikon D3100 )



desiibond said:


> nice review. how is the battery life?



Battey Life is superb....& also improved in ver4.3.2


----------



## azzu (Apr 22, 2011)

Great ..Fast review @Zangetsu ...
hope to see more from you..
for what price did u get it and where did u get it from???

@mods ..plz make a compulsion..to post the cost of the reviewed item (if bought by him)
i see a lot of reviews with cost nt being Mentioned many times
no offence meant@ anyone


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2011)

azzu said:


> @mods ..plz make a compulsion..to post the cost of the reviewed item (if bought by him)
> i see a lot of reviews with cost nt being Mentioned many times
> no offence meant@ anyone



Well, I personally think mentioning price should not be compulsory in reviews, ya market price can be mentioned, but reviews are different thing than Show Off, it's meant for product experience and judging the product.

Many peoples get products with discount and even for free for reviewing them.

So personally I don't support this point.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2011)

^^Thanx 



azzu said:


> for what price did u get it and where did u get it from???


I bought it from LT Road @11k 



azzu said:


> i see a lot of reviews with cost nt being Mentioned many times
> no offence meant@ anyone


Price of a product is too easy to find out...
& each buyer will get dat product @ differnt price margin....


----------



## azzu (Apr 23, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> it's meant for product experience and judging the product.
> 
> Many peoples get products with discount and even for free for reviewing them.
> .



Doesn't Price also come in product experience ?...i meant VFM ...
if he gets it in a discount mentioning the price and place wud help the people thinking for buying the product..
and regarding  getting it free for reviewing , i mentioned in my post that if only he bought it


yea its easy to find out the Money online ..but still
mentioning the price and place wud help additionally for a person looking for buying the supposed product in addition to the Main review itself


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2011)

Well it has shake feature to change music track.....
& also the auto-rotate works in any rotate left or right not like only left rotate in nokia phones


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 23, 2011)

nice review and superb purchase. congrats.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2011)

*@ Zangetsu*

Nice purchase and good review buddy . I am a huge fan of ipod touch. My brother has a 32gb ipod touch(3rd generation). The audio quality is amazing. I was using his shure sh102 inear earphones.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanx Jaskanwar Singh & vickybat.

The video is recorded in 1280*720p resolution (30fps) & .mov format.


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2011)

I have a 3rd gen ipod. Is it worth upgrading to this one? 
when an ipod is contaminated an iphone is born. You are lucky you got an ipod.

I though you were saying bear with Justin Beiber's pic 


> PS: Guys please bear with images coz its clicked with Noka 5233 (so not so clear)


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I have a 3rd gen ipod. Is it worth upgrading to this one?


Yes,its worth the upgrade...



Sarath said:


> when an ipod is contaminated an iphone is born. You are lucky you got an ipod.



ipod is not contaminated & only different between ipod 4G & iphone 4 
is camera & call option & design


----------

